# Ahhh, The Joys of Petstore Finds and Impulse Buys~



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

So, Petco is right across the parking lot from my dentists office....and while I generally don't go in because my Petco is rather small and sparse, I decided to go ahead and pop in to pick up some plants for my 10 gallon. 
I did a quick sweep of the betta-end-cap....nothing special; your standard blues, reds, multis, ext along with a few others I had seen three weeks prior when I bought Sebastian....but when I headed down the plant isle I discovered a whole other little shelf of bettas that I had never even known existed...
...And one caught my eye...xD

And with that, I proudly introduce my newest addition; Mephisto Pheles!

















































































































































































































The flash makes him look more blue....but in person hes much more of a pale purple/lavender color. 
I had seen a few bettas with this purpley coloring around my area, but I had always either ended up passing them for another or just didn't have the room. However, recently I realized that I had the perfect name for a betta of that coloring; Mephisto Pheles, a character(and my favorite)from the anime/manga Ao no/Blue Exorcist. <3 the name was originally intended for a DT boy I'd spotted at Petsmart when I got Finnian, but I knew after almost three weeks hes most likely gone....fish at my Petsmart go very quickly....so I decided to go ahead and snatch this Delta boy up while I could 

And he seems to be settling in just fine xD
























Been here just a few hours and already nesting. Such a strange little thing he is xD Lol

Anywho....sorry for my word spam xD I get a little carried away, lol. I'll shut up now, enjoy the pics!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Love his coloring... reminds me of a Vegas show called Le Reve


----------



## Anna27 (Nov 9, 2011)

What a beauty


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks! ^-^


----------



## Sprinkles55 (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, he's beautiful! Nice find


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Great pictures and what a poser he is! Great find!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, thank you!! xD
Hes actually rather difficult to photograph....mostly because hes only interest at the moment is doing his own thing and exploring his new home, lol. Took me a while to get all those shots xD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh goodness....this fish....I've never had one quite like him xD Hes truly quite the little character, so much personality! Now that he has finished thoroughly exploring his new home, he certainly IS proving to be quite the poser; he LOVES the camera! xD And I've never had a fish settle in so quickly....I swear its like hes been with me in that tank for months! Hes such a wonderful little addition to the family, I'm so glad I picked him up <3
And looky here what hes been working on all night~


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

He's so beautiful! And so photogenic, lol! And nice bubble nest. I've had one do that, Robin had a bubble nest that filled about 1/4th of his 5 gallon... some fish are so strange!

I noticed on a couple of pics he has some spots that are whiter then the rest, at the beginning of his Dorsal fin and near his tail on his.. um.. left I think? I don't want to worry you, he really does look so healthy I am inclined to think these are just different colored scales.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xD Thank you!! Lol, ahh, Bettas.....such fun, unique little pets they are~

Oh, yes, I noticed that even before I purchased him. However, he overall appeared very healthy, even in his little cup(not really too happy, but healthy). It did worry me a little more when I got him home and started looking at the spots on pictures/under proper lighting and whatnot, but over all he really is one of the healthist fish I have ever picked up from any petstore in all my years of keeping fish. 

Looking at him and his coloring, he seems to have some Dragon genes in there somewhere....he seems to be a bit of a Platinum with some iridescence, so I'm thinking those spots are just what little bit of Dragon he inherited from his parents/grandparents/whoever. I'm certainly keeping an eye on them and him just to make sure.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Beautiful fishy Those plants in the picture bring out the beautiful coloring in him..he is a stunner!!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Petsmart is a bad bad place. I will impulse buy later a veiltail with a purple body and orange fins. Sooooo beautiful!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you!! xD Haha, I didn't even think about how well he matched the plants until I got him home and set everything up! My mom was even commenting about it this morning, lol

Eh, most chain Petstores are a bad place for fish, especially bettas....some are worse and some are better, but in the end they all keep them in those little plastic cups and advertise false care information. 
I have seen an improvement over the years though; the care information has gotten a little better, the cups have gotten a little bigger, and there are even 'betta heaters' being sold. I hope that this improvement continues, and one day bettas everywhere are kept in heated 1+ gallon containers and the care information given out is more accurate ^-^.
Lol, well be sure to post pictures!! He sounds stunning!


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

that is just a spectacular find! Congrats on the new addition! He is beautiful!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow very pretty ! Love the pictures the next to the last one is awesome you should enter the contest next month.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you!! ^-^

Lol, maybe. I have a couple of pictures of a couple different boys I've been considering for next month xD


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Amazing fish! What a great find...congrats on the new addition!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you!! ^-^


----------



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

That betta reminds me of the blue hydrangeas growing in our garden!! Beautiful!! Love the name to, one of my friends was obsessed with manga and one of her favorites was Blue Exorcist.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you!! xD He does have a very interesting blue/purpely coloring to him~
Blue Exorcist is definitely up there in my top five <3 LOVE it!


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh my gosh he is SO beautiful!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you! 83


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

So the boy with the purple body and orange fins was gone :-( but i found a red, white and blue HM...at Petsmart. They had three dragonscale white boys: one HM and two VT. My budget, however, along with limited desk space would only permit me to get one: red, white and blue with no name yet. Pics will follow shortly.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Awww, I'm sorry he was gone....hopefully he went to a loving home. ^-^
But congrats on the new boy!! I look forward to seeing the thread with his pictures


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

Freyja said:


> So the boy with the purple body and orange fins was gone :-( but i found a red, white and blue HM...at Petsmart. They had three dragonscale white boys: one HM and two VT. My budget, however, along with limited desk space would only permit me to get one: red, white and blue with no name yet. Pics will follow shortly.


Yes, please post pics!! I have been on the lookout for an orange betta, but I didn't know that ones with purple bodies and orange fins were out there--now THAT is a coloring I'd love to see (and definitely buy on impulse)!!

And DragonFish, your new boy is spectacular!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

*Still kicking myself*

@TigerRegalia You dont want to know how many times I've kicked myself today for not getting him!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

America's Next Top Model Betta Edition!

Work it Pheles!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you!! ^-^



BettaQi said:


> America's Next Top Model Betta Edition!
> 
> Work it Pheles!


'

LOL Oh my god xD This post just made my day. <3
Because lets be honest; Mephisto would kick everyone's back end in any country's Next Top Model~


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

*swoon* I wouldn't have been able to resist an impulse with him either. He is magnificent!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, thanks!! xD
He certainly was meant to be, hes SUCH a fantastic addition to my little finned family <3 Such a happy, spunky thing....fits his name wonderfully~


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

*steal*


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol xD


----------

